
Interviewing with Y Combinator startups? - smg

======
smg
Has anyone been through the interview process at any of the Ycombinator
startups that have been looking for employees. How did you feel about the
interview process? If you ended up working at one of these how has that
experience been so far?

~~~
staunch
I can't imagine there'd be that much in common across the ~50 YC companies.
Your question is probably too general to get a very useful answer.

~~~
smg
Well I was just hoping to hear interesting anecdotes. I mean someone must have
interviewed at these 50+ companies and might want to share what he legally can
here.

